# I built a TIME MACHINE!



## Eric_L (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been wanting a Back to the Future 3 DeLorean rail runner for a while but couldn't find anything suitable in n-scale - so I built my own. 

It runs fine but I haven't yet got it up to 88 scale miles per hour...


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

AHAHAHAHA! I love it! If this was Reddit I'd upvote you for that.

Some folks are rivet counters, some are not, some want professional, 100% time period realism, some folks mix scales or employ impossible rosters. You know, that's perfectly fine and I commend everyone on their brand of model railroading because I love all the different modeling/operational flavors out there.

As for me, I just like to have fun and make stuff up as I go along as if my layout were in a totally different parallel universe. Your car fits right in buddy.

Bravo Eric =)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha :thumbsup:

Too bad you couldn't make it launch at the end somehow.:thumbsup:


----------



## Eric_L (Feb 11, 2011)

Heh,

I had thought about making an alternate ending for model railroaders where the DeLorean goes off the cliff and the locomotive jumps safely to the future. That is too far beyond my limited special effects skills...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Too cool...wonder if MRC makes a power pack with 1.2 jiggawatts of power?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup: At the end of the straight section have a magnet scoop the car up and fly it away like they do here,

Their 2012 video,


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Brravo, it would fit right in with my set up....well we would have to make it 1:87 scale but still bravo!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love it! Great fun.

We had a couple of other Delorean / time machines here ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2219

And you HAVE TO watch the amazing video in these threads ... watch for time freeze / DeLorean

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8991
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12726

Nice work ... thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## Eric_L (Feb 11, 2011)

cool videos TJcruser - thanks for sharing!


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

Great Scott Marty!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Fire Up The Flux Capacitor! Let's Get Up to 88 MPH!*



fotoflojoe said:


> Great Scott Marty!


Well foto, you beat me the "Great Scott", but here's a question for the creator of this fantastic peice of "scale automotive technology!" Where did you get the Plutonium? laugh: - thank you IMDb):

_"[referring to the DeLorean] 
Marty McFly: [looks through a camcorder] This is heavy-duty, Doc. This is great. Uh, does it run, like, on regular unleaded gasoline?
Dr. Emmett Brown: Unfortunately, no. It requires something with a little more kick. Plutonium.
Marty McFly: Um, plutonium. Wait a minute. Are... 
[lowers the camcorder] 
Marty McFly: Are you telling me that this sucker is nuclear? 
Dr. Emmett Brown: Hey, hey, hey! Keep rolling. Keep rolling there. 
[Marty raises the camcorder] 
Dr. Emmett Brown: No, no, no, no, no, this sucker's electrical, but I need a nuclear reaction to generate the 1.21 gigawatts of electricity I need.
Marty McFly: Doc, you don't just walk into a store and-and buy plutonium. Did you rip that off?
Dr. Emmett Brown: Of course. From a group of Libyan nationalists. They wanted me to build them a bomb, so I took their plutonium and, in turn, gave them a shoddy bomb casing full of used pinball machine parts. Come on! Let's get you a radiation suit. We must prepare to reload."_

Did you get the Plutonium from the corner shop???

_"Dr. Emmett Brown: I'm sure that in 1985, plutonium is available in every corner drugstore, but in 1955, it's a little hard to come by."_

Of cource, I hope you had your radiation suit...

_"Dr. Emmett Brown: What on Earth is this thing I'm wearing? 
Marty McFly: Ah, this, this is a radiation suit. 
Dr. Emmett Brown: Radiation suit? Of course. 'Cause of all the fallout from the atomic wars."
_
:laugh::thumbsup:

Great job! I have the Hot Wheel's Delorian, but it's out of scale with my HO, and OO scale trains ( & ).


----------



## thx712517 (Dec 31, 2010)

What a very neat idea and great execution.


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

That is too cool!


----------

